#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Drilling Handbook by  Smith

## thanhhaun

Hi everybody,

Does any one have Drilling Handbook by  Smith? Could you please share it?

My email thanhhaung@gmail.com



Thank you,See More: Drilling Handbook by  Smith

----------


## kavah

and me b.a3330@yahoo.com

----------


## gdrillman

too me adilaytekin@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## jdmacbook

hi, just new here, replied last week and it seems that i cannot link to the uploading site that i use- h_f.

so will try again- go to *.com/dl/93639331/1036ddc/Drilling_Assembly_Handbook.pdf.html

----------


## binnyoo7

sir,
     i want to start my career in drilling ..my be as GET ...as a fresher ( I m MTech in PETROLEUM Exploration ) .I have one doubt if i start my career in cbm, so wld i be able to find my further jobs in specifically   oil drilling as well ....in short will there be any difference in job profile ....making it miss match ...or conflicting   in future .AS  i feel oil has more weight-age 

pls help 
binny007

----------


## vasantkum

please send handbook to vasantkum@gmail.com

----------


## Nabilia

Smith Drilling Assembly Handbook 2001.pdf	  3.520 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmmush

Can I get the book too ahmmush@hotmail.com

----------


## mouse

please send handbook to tuankhanhkrn@gmail.com
Thank a lot

----------


## jdmacbook

the h.o.t.f.i.l.e. link above is still active

----------


## crystalbird

Hi 
Appreciate it if you can send the Drilling Handbook by Smith to me too at a_yaeghoob_n@yahoo.com

----------


## dogor2013

si les interesa el manual drilco smith para coneciones con hombro escribir a jcmonza@yahoo.com

----------

